# Murder Rates of U.S. MSAs Less the Central City/Cities



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

These numbers are for the Top 50 MSAs in the U.S. Basically what I did was take the total population of the MSA and subtracted the population of the central city (or cities) and did the same for the total number of murders. I then found the murder rate of the suburban portion of each metro per 100,000 residents. The cities in italics are the cities that I added the two largest cities in the metro together. In those cases, both cities are listed together.

Chicago, Cleveland, Hartford, Milwaukee, and Philadelphia did not have numbers for 2004.

_1. Minneapolis-St. Paul - 0.86_
2. Austin - 1.25
3. Boston - 1.38
4. Providence - 1.38
5. Salt Lake City - 1.43
6. Buffalo - 1.48
7. San Jose - 1.54
8. Indianapolis - 1.61
9. Detroit - 1.79
10. Cincinnati - 2.02
11. Portland - 2.04
12. Pittsburgh - 2.11
13. Birmingham - 2.14
14. Rochester - 2.42
15. Baltimroe - 2.64
16. Memphis - 2.67
_17. New York-Newark - 2.68_
_18. Seattle-Tacoma - 2.70_
19. Jacksonville - 2.74
20. Oklahoma City - 2.78
21. Louisville - 2.96
22. Nashville - 3.01
23. Denver - 3.12
24. Columbus - 3.16
_25. Tampa-St. Petersburg - 3.33_
26. Sacramento - 3.36
27. Dallas - 3.73
28. St. Louis - 3.80
29. San Diego - 3.86
30. San Antonio - 3.90
31. Phoenix - 4.14
32. Kansas City - 4.28
33. Washington - 4.53
_34. San Francisco-Oakland - 4.54_
35. Houston - 4.55
36. Orlando - 4.64
37. Charlotte - 4.89
38. Las Vegas - 5.22
39. Richmond - 5.46
_40. Miami-Fort Lauderdale - 5.89_
_41. Riverside-San Bernardino - 5.97_
42. Atlanta - 6.25
_43. Norfolk-Virginia Beach - 6.32_
_44. Los Angeles-Long Beach - 6.41_
45. New Orleans - 8.68


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

philly didn't have numbers for 2004? i recall philadelphia being named this year's "murder capital of the world".


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

The city of Philadelphia had 330 murders in 2004 and a murder rate 22 per 100,000 residents. Neither of those statistics would make it the murder capital of the U.S., let alone the world.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Yo yo yo Id say somewhere like Kingston is murder capital of the world.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

CHI said:


> Yo yo yo Id say somewhere like Kingston is murder capital of the world.


aww that's nothing to brag about..


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Detroit at 1.79? Very odd.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

dhuwman said:


> aww that's nothing to brag about..


Youre right man, I wish it wasnt I love Jamaica


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

xzmattzx said:


> philly didn't have numbers for 2004? i recall philadelphia being named this year's "murder capital of the world".


Murder capitol of the world? thats just rediculous. Where did you hear this?


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

330!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy hell!


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Jaye101 said:


> 330!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy hell!


Yeah you didn't know?? Philadelphia is a rough city...anybody would tell you that, yet alone the statistics. And in 2005, Philly had more than 330 something like 350...and this year so far, it looks like our murders aren't decreasin'. Many major cities across U.S. has decreased in homicides and Philly isn't one of them.

Philadelphia's problem is that too many people own guns. More people own a gun or guns in Philadelphia than in New York which has around 5x more people. It is easy to get a gun here which is a part that I really hate about my city. A cop said that they can stop gangs, they can stop violence, but they can't stop an argument (which does lead to fatality especially here).


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Bogota, Columbia is the murder capital of the world with 20/day.


----------



## Lmichigan (Aug 23, 2002)

VanSeaPor said:


> Detroit at 1.79? Very odd.


Not at all. The metropolitan area is one of the safest in the country, as you can see. In fact, Metro Detroit has some of the "safest" cities in the country in terms of murder rate. The only difference is that Detroit probably has some of the most concentrated murders in the country.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

PhillyPhilly90 said:


> Yeah you didn't know?? Philadelphia is a rough city...anybody would tell you that, yet alone the statistics. And in 2005, Philly had more than 330 something like 350...and this year so far, it looks like our murders aren't decreasin'. Many major cities across U.S. has decreased in homicides and Philly isn't one of them.
> 
> Philadelphia's problem is that too many people own guns. More people own a gun or guns in Philadelphia than in New York which has around 5x more people. It is easy to get a gun here which is a part that I really hate about my city. A cop said that they can stop gangs, they can stop violence, but they can't stop an argument (which does lead to fatality especially here).


Many of these shootings are concentrated in certain areas like the southwest and north philly. You hardly hear things go down in the northwest, northeast, south philly or even west Philly.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

That's even worst... concentrated murders in certain areas of a city of 1.4 Million, with 350 murders? How many shooting are there recorded? Man, how is that possible.

*wondering why other Canadians find Toronto so dangerous with 78 murders (2.5 million)*


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

6.41 for L.A.?! Damn!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Hm, I wonder where Chicago would place.


----------



## illmatic774 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah Detroit metro is just a bunch of middle to hig class racist assholes sitting around the city, doing very little to at least give a little back to the city that gave them a foundation to grow. I'm not at all surprised.

We are so much better without them (we dont need those kind of attitudes polluting that part of the state); let them all rely on the new "Downtown SE Michigan" :banana: 

Big Beaver represent!

/rant over


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, LA is so high because there are more than a few suburbs that have pretty high murder rates. Even when you take LA and Long Beach out of the equation, you still have Compton (39 murders), Santa Ana (25), Pomona (21), Anaheim (10), etc. In fact, only 51% of the murders in metro Los Angeles occured in either Los Angeles and Long Beach. Compare that to Detroit where 86% of the murders occured in the city or Jacksonville where 90% of murders occured in the central city.

If you want to rank the metros by the percentage of murders that occured in the suburbs:

1. Jacksonville - 10.3%
2. Indianapolis - 10.7%
3. Memphis - 13.2%
4. Las Vegas - 13.8%*
5. Detroit - 14.3%
6. Baltimore - 16.1%
7. Buffalo - 20.3%
8. San Antonio - 20.3%
9. Louisville - 20.5%
10. New Orleans - 21.9%
11. Minneapolis - 22.3%
12. Birmingham - 23.4%
13. Austin - 25.0%
14. Columbus - 25.4%
15. New York - 29.8%
16. Nashville - 30.1%
17. Oklahoma City - 30.4%
18. Phoenix - 31.8%
19. Houston - 34.3%
20. San Jose - 35.1%
21. Cincinnati - 35.4%
22. Rochester - 35.7%
23. Richmond - 35.9%
24. Denver - 38.7%
25. Charlotte - 39.8%
26. Dallas - 40.1%
27. Kansas City - 41.4%
28. Salt Lake City - 44.4%
29. San Francisco - 44.7%
30. St. Louis - 44.9%
31. Boston - 46.5%
32. Pittsburgh - 48.9%
33. Los Angeles - 49.4%
34. Sacramento - 51.0%
35. Washington - 51.1%
36. San Diego - 51.2%
37. Portland - 51.7%
38. Providence - 54.1%
39. Virginia Beach - 55.0%
40. Tampa - 57.8%
41. Seattle - 63.7%
42. Atlanta - 70.4%
43. Riverside-San Bernardino - 74.0%
44. Miami - 77.3%
45. Orlando - 81.7%

*Las Vegas numbers are for the Metropolitan Police, which covers an area larger than the city boundaries of Las Vegas.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

RP1 said:


> Hm, I wonder where Chicago would place.



The problem is that Chicago doesn't follow the Uniform Crime Reports guidelines on reporting rape, so they don't publish the other statistics. I'm sure Chicago would fall somewhere in the middle, as Gary would probably bring its numbers up. I do know that Milwaukee would rank behind Minneapolis if it's 2003 numbers were exactly the same as it's 2004 numbers. In 2003, suburban Milwaukee had a murder rate of 1.03 per 100,000 residents.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

VanSeaPor said:


> Detroit at 1.79? Very odd.


Why is it odd? Suburban Detroit had 4 of the top 22 safest cities in the country (according to Morgan Quitno), and that only included cities with a population over 75,000. In fact the reason the city of Detroit's murder rate is so high is because of how socially and economically polarized the region is. Aside from a few suburbs, it's almost rare for even inner-ring suburbs to see a murder. In fact last year was the first year the Grosse Pointes (which share a several-mile long border with Detroit) recorded a murder in 32 years.

And if you want the numbers:

2004 Detroit MSA Population: 4,498,370
2004 Detroit city Population: 914,353
2004 Detroit MSA Murder Total: 449
2004 Detroit city Murder Total: 385

4,498,370 - 914,353 = 3,584,017
449 - 385 = 64

Murder Rate = 64 / (3,584,017/100,000) = 1.79 murders per 100,000 residents.


----------

